# Newb about to build cinder block pit i



## texasdustbunny (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi, I'm George (girl) and I live in the Texas Hill country. I moved here with great expectations of buying a fancy smoker but I never got around to it. But I just came into a job lot of cinder blocks so I figured I'd build a pit :) I've got some questions about safety so if you could point me in the direction of where to ask my questions, i'd be most appreciative. I probably won't interact greatly around here but i'll be stalking from the sidelines learning all I can from all ya'll with a ton of experience. I appreciate your time with any help you might give me and can't wait to finally dive in and smoke something. Oh also, after all my other projects, I'd like to get into cold smoking too :) Thanks guys !


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm gonna post a pic of my cinder block smoker...Im in New Braunfels..this one has a 22,000btu propane jet burner in the bottom for heat and I use Amazn smoker trays for the smoke.













100_2857.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 25, 2016


















100_2831.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016


















100_2827.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016


















100_2829.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 22, 2016


















My Smokehouse.jpg



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 1, 2015


















My Smokehouse2.jpg



__ hoity toit
__ Feb 1, 2015


















IMG_2988.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Dec 16, 2014


















IMG_2253[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ May 18, 2014


















IMG_2239[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ May 17, 2014


----------



## gary s (Aug 18, 2016)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum, from a rainy day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

